# lieve tenuità



## pizzi

Sto ascoltando la diretta dalla Camera, su un provvedimento che concerne la particolare tenuità del reato.

Una deputata ha parlato di _lieve tenuità_. Ma la tenuità, di per sé, non è sufficiente a definire la poca gravità del fatto? 

Ho difficoltà a immaginare diversi livelli di tenuità. Grave? Pesante? Media? Scarsa? Anche perché gli aggettivi associati a tenuità finirebbero con l'avere senso contrario.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Hai ragione, mi sembra il solito linguaggio giurisprudenziale che, come un vestito usato troppo e senza criterio, è logoro e calza rigido e troppo stretto.


----------



## giginho

Io non sono d'accordo.

Tenuità con un aggettivo a farle da scudiero non mi fa così ribrezzo.....sempre che l'aggettivo sia di tipo attenuante in modo da rafforzare il concetto di tenuità. Non lo vedo così poco accattivante


----------



## pizzi

Ciao, gi !

_Poco_ è attenuante, no? Allora, _poca tenuità_? Comincia a pesare, o no?


----------



## giginho

pizzi said:


> Ciao, gi !
> 
> _Poco_ è attenuante, no? Allora, _poca tenuità_? Comincia a pesare, o no?



Lo sai che quando parli tu io mi metto sull'attenti, mi inchino e, deferente, batto in ritirata.......ma più che *poca tenuità* sentirei naturale lieve o *leggera tenutià* se si parla, per esempio di luce.......


----------



## pizzi

Auspico una posizione di sano agnosticismo verso tutti i foreri... questo è un poligono di tiro di opinioni, a volte anche fallaci... 

Che dire? Certo, il tuo esempio è incontestabile; ma anche il mio !


----------



## giginho

Assolutamente corretta la tua riflessione e, mi permetto, assolutamente corretta la tua opinione. Ma stiamo parlando di cose così piccole per un orecchio non allenato che non è semplice coglierle.....diciamo che siamo in presenza di finezze stilistiche piuttosto che di errori marchiani (mai visto errori che marchino comunque!).


----------



## VogaVenessian

Prima della lodevole e interessante mischia su tenuità, qualcuno mi spiega che cosa vuol dire nel contesto citato da Pizzi: "... un provvedimento che concerne la particolare tenuità del reato."
Vuol dire che il reato in argomento è non grave/ ha poca incidenza/ ecc.?


----------



## pizzi

L'otite lessicale è epidemica , e qui girano orecchie molto allenate .

A parte ciò, continuo a sostenere che la _tenuità del reato_ significhi già una poca rilevanza giuridica, quindi non vedo perché, in questo caso, andare a cercare sfumature aggiuntive e sottospecie, quelle sì di caratura omeopatica . Tanto starà poi agli avvocati definire la faccenda.

Per Voga, dal sito della Camera dei Deputati: proposta di legge n. 2094 – Modifiche al codice di                        procedura penale per la *definizione* del                       *processo penale* nei casi di *                       particolare tenuità del fatto.*


----------



## cercolumi

Ciao ragazzi, mi inserisco anch'io nella discussione 
un reato, per quanto ne so, può essere di "lieve/tenue entità" o di "lieve/tenue gravità". "Lieve tenuità" (80 risultati in google) è a mio giudizio una paronimia e per logica significa qualcosa solo in mimima parte tenue. Sarebbe come dire "poca scarsezza".


pizzi said:


> Ho difficoltà a immaginare diversi livelli di tenuità. Grave? Pesante?  Media? Scarsa? Anche perché gli aggettivi associati a tenuità  finirebbero con l'avere senso contrario.


Sono assolutamente d'accordo Piz ed aggiungo che userei il termine "tenuità" solo se costretto, ma questo solo per mio gusto personale.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Condivido il tuo parere, Piz  

"Tenuità" Il fatto, la caratteristica e la condizione di essere *tenue:* _t. di un colore_; _le ombre per la loro t. non vi parevano_ (D’Annunzio); _la t. della voce_,_ di un suono_. 

"Tenue": in usi fig. "*esiguo* ... non grave; di poca importanza, di scarso rilievo ..._" 

La _"tenuità", come _scarsa rilevanza_, dovrebbe bastare a se stessa  ... "un provvedimento di lieve tenuità" suona come "un provvedimento di leggera esiguità"


----------



## pizzi

cercolumi said:


> userei il termine "tenuità" solo se costretto, ma questo solo per mio gusto personale.



Già ! Condivido il tuo ribrezzo , cerco! 
A volte si associano dei termini ad altri che non c'entrano niente. A me _tenuità_ fa venire in mente la tenia (animale, non motivo architettonico); _tenue_, che avrebbe come associato naturale un segmento d'intestino, riesco invece a considerarlo per se stesso.


----------



## giginho

"Rumble in the jungle" della grammatica, se mi è consentito citare il titolo di una canzone nel forum solo italiano!

Condivido la spiegazione dell'ottima Pizzi e della grande Anna, non tanto il ribrezzo di CL.......ma voglio bene ad ognuno di Voi!!!!!!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Oh, Gigi , non vorrei infierire, ma ... "grande Anna" suona come "leggera esiguità" ... malissimo


----------



## pizzi

E *ottima pizzi* è decisamente gastronomico  specie con la bufala !


----------



## Anja.Ann

... con la bufal*i*,Piz!


----------



## giginho

Oggi siete tutte un po' "moschine" come si dice dalle mie parti!

Io volevo rendere omaggio a Voi esseri magnifici e polisapienti del forum e vengo preso a grandi pedate nel sedere!

Comunque, fingendo di ritornare serio, ritengo che nella lingua si possano accostare parole ad altre senza rispettare troppo la logica, purchè il significato e lo stile non ne risentano. Al mio orecchio questo non strideva così tanto......però è solo la mia umile opinione!!!!

Un abbraccio a Pizzi l'imbufalita e ad Anna la magnifica (visto che _grande _non basta!!....the word is not enough se mi è consentito parafrasare un titolo di un film!!)


----------



## infinite sadness

Evidentemente si è fatta confusione tra le parole "attenuante" ed "entità", per il fatto che la legge prevede per alcune fattispecie delittuose la possibilità di applicare la speciale attenuante della lieve entità del fatto.


----------

